# Who Fishes Out of Chumuckla Springs Landing?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went out exploring today just to get out of the house and went by Chumuckla Springs landing. I hadn’t been up that way in years.
Is that the old sandy landing all gussied up or is sandy landing still around there?
Also, is that barred off two rut road just before you get there, the old mineral springs where all the fish camps used to be?
Anything I need to know if I use that landing? Any underwater obstacles, etc?
I’m interested in anything anybody can tell me about the area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks awesome . Never been there didn’t know about it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

welldoya said:


> I went out exploring today just to get out of the house and went by Chumuckla Springs landing. I hadn’t been up that way in years.
> Is that the old sandy landing all gussied up or is sandy landing still around there?
> Also, is that barred off two rut road just before you get there, the old mineral springs where all the fish camps used to be?
> Anything I need to know if I use that landing? Any underwater obstacles, etc?
> ...



What size boat you working with?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The gated road is the old mineral springs road. I think Sandy landing was a couple hundred yards down river. The new landing is new, built by the county.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If someone who is not familiar with the area set some bush hooks would they be tampered with by locals? I don't fish parts of YR because thugs will check your lines and even steal your stuff.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nowhere is 100% safe


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Kick Some Bass, I’ve got a 13’ Boston Whaler with a 35 hp Honda on it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Are trucks generally safe in the parking lot?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never had an issue with trucks or trailers getting messed with. Only issues are snot nosed brats going up there and doing donuts tearing up the parking lot....so possibility of a truck having rocks threw at em is likely....


----------



## palmer111982 (Jun 7, 2014)

Very good ramp, cops and wardens frequent it often so I wouldn't worry about vehicles. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

